# Baby Izzy Is Home!!!



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Well the trip to the breeder was successful! Baby Izzy is now home and big sister Ziva loves her. And Baby Izzy thinks Ziva is the greatest! Izzy has been very adventurous and played until she dropped. I think all is going to work out very well other than I will have no real rest for weeks more than likely. I have already had visitors and phone calls and texts inquiring about Izzy's arrival.
This pup along with her big sister Ziva will certainly not lack for people to love on them!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Look at those forehead wrinkles!! She's a beauty. Glad her and Ziva are hitting it off!!!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't believe how well Ziva and Izzy are getting along.... love at first sight... and Izzy is fearless! They are absolutely gorgeous together! I am one proud V mom!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

She played non stop for over an hour once we got home... and then all of a sudden climbed into Ziva's Doggie Sleeping Bag and the party was over! HA So heaven help me later this evening!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG. How sweet is this. Glad to see it is good so far


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

So cute!!! I love the pictures, I can't wait for more. Congrats to the family!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

ZDOGSMOM, 

Happy to hear it is going well!

Where did you find the small orange collar? I have the large one for my older dude, but I could not find a small collar.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Izzy is gorgeous! I am glad to hear Ziva likes the new baby sister 

The picture of sleeping Izzy makes me want to talk in a high pitch voice....... insert unintelligible baby talk here


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

She is so so so so gorgeous! Congratulations on your new addition! Welcome to Izzy and well done to Ziva. What a great big sister.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

What a cutie! :-*

The best part about having two is that they tire each other out and leave your hands/arms/legs alone! ;D


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

What a cute little girl. Looks like they are best friends already!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Izzy is gorgeous 

In a year or two I would love to get Bella a sister, the wire haired v puts a smile on my face every time. This picture for me says two v's are better than one


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Izzy is gorgeous. I love the photos, you forget how tiny they are at 8weeks.

Ziva is going to be a great sister


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Well we made it thru the first night.... everything went well.... up a few times to pee .... but so far so good. She also has gone out in the yard and did the poo thing with her big sister..... who would believe that you could get so excited to watch a puppy poop in the yard! HA This photo looks as if Izzy is whispering in Ziva's ear " Pssstttt I'm your new sister so ya better get used to the idea!"

Also GarysApollo ..... the collar Izzy has on is actually a orangey rust collor ... Ziva has one just like it only bigger of course. They are made from Hemp... very soft..... and I found them at Pet Supplies Plus here in town but they have a website as well. Ziva has a bright orange hunting collar for when we walk in the woods that is made of a rubbery type material... but so far haven't found one like that small enough for Izzy.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Love those blurry little tail wag photos! They're precious together.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

So cute!
Big sis will be a big help with potty training


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

ZDOGSMOM, Congratulations on the new addition to your family!! Both Ziva and Izzy are just beautiful... Don't you feel lucky? ;D ;D

And yes, big sister will be a huge help in training the baby! When I first brought Willie home he had a big sister (who has since passed). He learned how to potty on command just by watching her. He knows what "pee" means, and he knows what "poop" means. Anyhow, best wishes to you and your lovely family!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Loving the pics!! Izzy is beautiful .... looking forward to reading the stories about her and big sis Ziva


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

They will certainly keep you busy but better still often keep each other busy. 

Great pics and congrats on the new pup.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Thought I would post a photo from today of Baby Izzy ...... this face is just killing me... she and Ziva still getting along great!!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Izzy is beautiful...


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations on the new addition! They're so sweet together! :-*


----------

